# Healthy no-bake zucchini snack recipes?



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

The garden is doing great and I have tons of zucchini. Are there any good zucchini snack recipes? Zucchini chips sound delicious, but I am not lighting the oven in the middle of July. I tried on the grill, but it was a failure.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Not a snack but aside dish. Zoodles. It was in my post awhile back, “chicken meatballs and garlicky zoodles”

Ohh. Heres one. Zucchini bread. ( but that takes an oven) It takes 2 C of grated zucchini. You can grate fresh and also freeze.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Donno if it’s healthy cause ts fried, but it’s delicious.
I put this here in April...

Zucchini fritters are another good recipe
if you’re interested.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Donno if it’s healthy cause ts fried, but it’s delicious.
> I put this here in April...
> 
> Zucchini fritters are another good recipe
> if you’re interested.


I might have just found a Zukeenie recipe i could eat a couple pieces of because it has egg, but the wife will love those. Only 1 problem, she isn't the one that lost 8 pounds that BigJim found, I did. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The only problem is you won’t be able to just eat just a couple of pieces. :smile:

When you make it, remember to dredge the zucchini with the flour.
This makes the egg and breadcrumbs adhere better...Also, I mixed half
regular breadcrumbs and half planko. (pictured)


----------

